# Has anyone evaluated the Graef CM 702?



## mobile

I'm looking to get a grinder to use with my Gaggia Classic and I'm on a tight budget. I spotted the Graef CM 702 on a well known retailers site and there were a couple of positive reviews. Has anyone here tried it, will it grind sufficient for espresso?


----------



## frederickaj

Dont know the internals of the 702 versus the CM 800 . There are some Cm 800s going on the German Ebay for about £108 delivered . Not much more than the 702

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABVERKAUF-Graef-CM-800-Kaffeemuhle-mit-Kegelmahlwerk-128W-Kuchengerat-gebraucht-/171966856464?hash=item280a05fd10:g:jw8AAOSwT5tWG~xH


----------



## tubesy

I've been using the Graef 702 for the past year, it can certainly grind fine enough to choke my Gaggia. There's a review of the 'CM 80' somewhere here, which is similar internally.

The build is pretty plasticky and it doesn't feel nearly as robust as a more expensive grinder. This model requires you to install washers under the lower burr to bring it up close enough for espresso, which means it's not easy to switch between different brew methods. The adjustment is also stepped, which limits the amount you can tweak your grind somewhat. Depending on blend, I've found each 'notch' can change the pull time by a few seconds, so you do get some control. Grind consistency seems OK, but there is quite a lot of retention. If you can pick it up cheaply (I think I paid £65 delivered) I think it's a very reasonable first budget grinder.


----------



## yardbent

i recently bought a* CM800*

very easy to adjust the grind - yes it is stepped, but no prob so far

the top burr carrier can be easily altered to a different grind range too


----------



## Kyle T

@tubesy where did you get the grinder from for £65?


----------



## tubesy

It was from amazon.de , but it looks like Amazon are no longer selling it themselves.


----------



## Kyle T

I took a quick look, seems amazon themselves don't sell them but various sellers do. Price wise though isn't much less than one from the UK. However the CM800 is only £115 delivered from there which is tempting as I cant seem to find one for less than £150 in the UK.

How is your CM702 @tubesy? Still finding it ok?


----------



## tubesy

I actually replaced it with a second hand Mazzer at Christmas. The Mazzer is in a different league in terms of build quality but I was perfectly happy with the Graef. If you can go second hand/ex-commercial you'll probably get better value at those sort of prices though.


----------



## Kyle T

I keep checking the for sales but nothing has come up in my price range yet. Considering the CM702 but just so many mixed comments about it being able to produce espresso grinds. I suppose everyone has their own opinions on equipment and grinders especially but sometimes reading too much info can make it hard to make a decision on what to buy.


----------



## adds58

Hi. I just bought the CM702 but Im finding that even at the most coarse setting its too fine for my Gaggia Baby Class. If I dial it to a finer grind, I don't even get anything coming out.

I'm wondering if something isn't set right within the machine?


----------



## Kyle T

Hi @adds58 I normally had mine set somewhere between 10 & 15 and that was always ok for espresso in my Gaggia classic. My did come with a few shims in the box which I am assuming helps adjust the grind size more so but I am unsure why you are having this problem.

Try the link below, its a link to download the operating manual in english as I know Graef don't include on in the box for some reason.

EN Instruction Manual Coffee Grinder - Graef


----------



## orwo

looking under the knife down, you have to find a washer, take it out, so you have to increase the distance between knives which means that you can grind coarse (google translate)

Cleaning the burrs•Remove the coffee bean container as described in "Cleaning".•Remove the grind adjustment collar.


----------



## Dorian

Hi guys,

I got the Graef 702 last week, it was 78£ shipped so I took a chance with it. So far I can say it is not that bad, although, as highlighted elsewhere, retention is pretty bad. In any case, in order to grind decently for espresso I am on the finest settings, and I would like to have some more control so I tried to add a washer at the base of the main burr. However I couldn't remove the main nut at the top of it.

If I turn the spanner to unscrew it ALL the burr block is turning as well!!!

Did someone managed to do it? any clue?

Thanks in advance!

A.


----------



## Dorian

I made it, found below guide... The main nut must be undone clockwise... I added 2 washers to the previous 3 and now I grind at step 15...which makes sense I guess since with time burrs will get worn.

http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-fit-shims-to-the-Sunbeam-EM0480-Coffee-Grinder-/10000000176187313/g.html


----------



## greymda

planning on getting one of these, too. for my gaggia classic.

either 702 or 800 model, but obviously 702 is cheaper so, how do you find it?

surely it can choke the machine, but are the steps small enough to get the correct grind?


----------



## jimbocz

greymda said:


> planning on getting one of these, too. for my gaggia classic.
> 
> either 702 or 800 model, but obviously 702 is cheaper so, how do you find it?
> 
> surely it can choke the machine, but are the steps small enough to get the correct grind?


I've got a CM800 and it's fine for what it is. I can make good tasting coffee with it.

The CM800 has the adjustable burrs, and since adjusting the burrs is a big concern on these machines that's the one I went for.

I wish I had spent the extra £75 on a used Mignon now, but if that's your budget then that's your grinder.

The alternative is the smart grinder pro which is also a cheap conical grinder with more bells and whistles. I think it's a tad more expensive new but probably roughly equivalent in grind quality.


----------



## greymda

mm, do you know anything about ascaso i2 mini?


----------



## Dorian

@greymda I was coming from an Hario mini so my coffee experience improved big time with the Graef cm 702. Overall I am quite happy with it, however quality built is definitely cheap.

Steps are absolutely fine to dial the grinding, but retention is bad.... when I finish grinding I have to shake and tap the grinder to get rid of the remainder.... something like half a gram. This because I only load the hopper with the beans I need since I don't make more than 3-4 shots a day.

For 78£ shipped I guess I couldn't expect more and yes, overall I am quite happy. For the price I don't think you can get any better.

Have a good w end guys.

A.


----------



## greymda

@Dorian, yeah, well my hario just broke yesterday, even before i could test it on the Gaggia. bad luck, to say the least.

now, i need a grinder and am in the market for one. i guess will go for either one of 702, 800 or ascaso mini - whoever will find cheaper, because i need it shipped outside EU.


----------

